# Need watercolour practice!



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So who wants a watercolour painting of their betta? 
I'm just learning how to do it (like literally as of today), so my technique isn't the best ... it's not the worst either


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You can paint Rex if you want.  He's not very exciting, but he's cute.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Wonderful looking boy! Thank you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could you do oceanist? :
















thx if you can =]]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait for oceanist =D of course if you could


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Could you please do my boy? 
Thanks


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

can u paint this hes not mine but hes abousolutly gorgeous


----------

